
Flutterwave (YC S16) is building digital payment infrastructure for Africa - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/flutterwave/
======
iyinoluwa
Hi everyone - my name is E (co-founder, Flutterwave) - Happy to answer any
questions :)

~~~
lanreezy
Hey E, I've lurked on HN for how many years without posting? But felt
compelled to give kudos to someone doing something that has been a pain point
for folks like me doing tech startups in Africa - how to get paid. I remember
when we first started Topup Genie in 2009. We had to pay GTBank/Interswitch
N150,000 of which we were able to get N75,000 waived just to begin to accept
payments AND pay them a percentage of our income. 5 years ago in 2011, we
built the payment piece of Topup Genie out as a service so other people didn't
need to pay the N150,000 to integrate, but rather could just ride on ours for
a flat N5 fee per transaction.

What Flutterwave is doing might seem so basic in the US or Europe, but I know
how many of us have had to pave the way for a Flutterwave to emerge.

What are the plans for rolling out pan-Africa?

~~~
iyinoluwa
Yep and I am excited that the work folks like you did in the early days isn't
going to waste. We've been built on your soldiers. We have already rolled out
in Nigeria and Ghana. We are currently testing in Kenya as well and are
looking to do even more in other African countries.

